
This is Peter Thiel’s favorite interview question - rrauenza
https://qz.com/work/1485668/this-is-peter-thiels-favorite-interview-question/
======
resource0x
I have several (interconnected) thruths up my sleeve no one (AFAIK) agrees
with me on. Any way to schedule an interview with Peter Thiel? :)

------
rrauenza
“What important truth do very few people agree with you on?”

